# Shipping time? (China-US)



## Nuber Cuber (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been recently thinking about buying 1 or 2 cubes from cubefreak or cube4you. However, I can't find a definite answer on what shipping times are like. I've used the search feature, but couldn't really find anything. 

Anyway, with the regular $6 shipping option, how long does it usually take to get an order from Cube4You or Cubefreak to the US (I live in Texas). 

I'm sorry if this has been posted many times before, I did my best to look first.


Any help appreciated!

-Thanks!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 6, 2008)

about 2-4 weeks by air or 5-10 days ems


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, 2-4 weeks isn't too bad. I think I'll place my order tomorrow.


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm still not sure what color of type D to get. Is white far superior to all the other ones? I kind of want a different color.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 6, 2008)

IMO black is far better, recognition, they are kind of soft and are good for OH not 2H. Get a white and black, also get 2 type a cores (trust me, they fly with these and sometimes the cores they come with are broken.) it will be worth the debt (you may also want to get an ES 4x4x4. crazy compared to Rubik's brand) so order=
1xEastsheen 4x4x4
2xType A cores
2xType D's (one white/green, one black) and if you want
?xType A's ( any colours)


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! Are green and white pretty much the same? If so I'd rather get the green one, I can't put the idea through my head of having more than one of the same color cube


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 6, 2008)

Lofty likes green and hes like pro at OH  Happy Buying
and yes green/white are pretty much the same but luck plays a role. I got a sloppy piece of $h!t white cube a while ago but the one I have now was cool out of the box.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha 
I like green cubes. recognition is always a problem at first on a new color cube but if you use it for awhile you will get used to it. I can do most color cubes with no recognition problems now. I haven't tried a green type D but I love my green type A.
Edit: On topic, I have twice received my order in 10 days and only one order took longer but still was less than 4 weeks.


----------

